# 1966 Stingray Standard J38-1



## stoney (Jan 22, 2021)

Violet, came a couple of days ago. 2 speed, all original except for the tires.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 22, 2021)

Fantastic, absolutely killer bike. Great color, nice score.


----------

